# bourski"s MAANCave



## Bourski (Apr 14, 2012)

Well here they are. After much struggle this morning reducing the image size enough so they don't choke the server, I present some non-professional pictures of my theater. Enjoy.
 
The entrance to the theater. The door on the right is the equipment closet.

Still looking for the perfect theater seats.
 
The screen is approx 110". It was a DIY using Center Stage XD screen material stretched on a hard maple frame, covered in triple plush velvet.
 
This was about the best picture I currently have of the star field my daughter and I painted on the ceiling. Its charged by four black lights in the upper troughs and covers the entire ceiling. We even have our own Milky Way!
 
The room is totally light controlled - this picture was taken just after 1pm on a very sunny day.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks very nice..and will look even nicer when you find some suitable theatre chairs! :T
Do you have any acoustic treatments?


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice theatre. I would not do a thing with those seats they are perfect. Perfect for not falling asleep during a bad movie!


----------



## Spock (Jan 1, 2012)

That is awesome! Let us know how it progresses.


----------



## Bourski (Apr 14, 2012)

Prof. said:


> Looks very nice..and will look even nicer when you find some suitable theatre chairs! :T
> Do you have any acoustic treatments?


Not yet. If you noticed in my intro thread, I spent a whole career around jet engines. Mostly I just need everything LOUD these days. Seriously though, I have an idea for some special acoustic panels. I found some old drive-in movie pictures that I'm going to take to Costco and have them make large "paintings". I'll frame them with acoustic material behind and secure them to the walls, killing two birds with one stone. During the build I added extra insulation in all the walls and ceiling, used GG between twoo layers of drywall in the ceiling and isolated the hvac with flex ducts and a couple extra bends. 

@J&D - those chairs aren't completely uncomfortable. One good lumbar pillow, a nice blanket, and I'm providing the "snore track" for the wife's chick flicks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Bourski said:


> Not yet. If you noticed in my intro thread, I spent a whole career around jet engines. Mostly I just need everything LOUD these days. Seriously though, I have an idea for some special acoustic panels. I found some old drive-in movie pictures that I'm going to take to Costco and have them make large "paintings". I'll frame them with acoustic material behind and secure them to the walls, killing two birds with one stone. During the build I added extra insulation in all the walls and ceiling, used GG between twoo layers of drywall in the ceiling and isolated the hvac with flex ducts and a couple extra bends.
> 
> @J&D - those chairs aren't completely uncomfortable. *One good lumbar pillow, a nice blanket, and I'm providing the "snore track" for the wife's chick flicks.*


Thanks for providing my giggle for the day - love that quote!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Bourski said:


> Not yet. If you noticed in my intro thread, I spent a whole career around jet engines. Mostly I just need everything LOUD these days. Seriously though, I have an idea for some special acoustic panels. I found some old drive-in movie pictures that I'm going to take to Costco and have them make large "paintings". I'll frame them with acoustic material behind and secure them to the walls, killing two birds with one stone.


Bare in mind that the coverings on the acoustic panels need to have an open weave structure, similar to grille cloth to be affective..


----------



## Bourski (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Prof. I'll definitely take a look at the samples before I drop the coin.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark, do a google search for "movie poster acoustic panels" and there should be a link right at the top showing a project that seems to be right in line with what you are planning with your drive-in photos.


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

Very naively done so far! Post some more pics when you get your seating. On a side note, those look the recliners we have on our back patio -


----------



## Bourski (Apr 14, 2012)

MarAgt said:


> Very naively done so far! Post some more pics when you get your seating. On a side note, those look the recliners we have on our back patio -


@MarAgt, you can tell that just from a picture? lol
In reality, your post is probably not too far from the truth! This is my first real HT and I did it almost entirely without assistance except for the advice I solicited here. I think it turned out pretty nice. This last Friday I added seven of Roman's Fusion Tributes to complete the main project. We've hardly come out of the room since the chairs were plugged in, we love the space that much. 

Next on the list will be adding Buttkickers, programming my iPad with iRule and adding a bit more acoustic treatment to the walls.


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

Bourski said:



> @MarAgt, you can tell that just from a picture? lol
> In reality, your post is probably not too far from the truth! This is my first real HT and I did it almost entirely without assistance except for the advice I solicited here. I think it turned out pretty nice. This last Friday I added seven of Roman's Fusion Tributes to complete the main project. We've hardly come out of the room since the chairs were plugged in, we love the space that much.
> 
> Next on the list will be adding Buttkickers, programming my iPad with iRule and adding a bit more acoustic treatment to the walls.


Bourski, I owe you an apology...it should have read "Nicely Done" not "Naively Done." I was apparently a victim of auto correct on my iPhone and did not proof read very well before I submitted my post... I like your room. Thanks for the good humor in your response.

Ken


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

Deleted for double post


----------



## Bourski (Apr 14, 2012)

No problem. You gave me a laugh. No apology necessary - I've been there, had that done to me


----------



## 4x12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Bourski, I really like what you did with the room. :T I really like the colors and the hidden speakers... nice, clean and sharp. But I didnt notice any mention of the gear you use... did you post that elsewhere? guess I need to go back and read your profile  

Honestly, the only thing I would have done different with this room is the front wall. I would have extended the black wall (paint or material) on the ceiling and side walls by approx 2-3ft. Just to cut down on the screen reflection. It bothers me seing a lot of glare... takes you away from the movie.

Nicely done!


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

The room looks nice. Whats the width of the room? Im getting close to drywall in my room and am gonna be in the 100-110" range for my screen. I was just curious how it would fit side to side


----------



## Bourski (Apr 14, 2012)

95silverstallion said:


> The room looks nice. Whats the width of the room? Im getting close to drywall in my room and am gonna be in the 100-110" range for my screen. I was just curious how it would fit side to side


The room is 15' wide. My screen is 110" diagonal, 16:9.


----------



## ScAndal (Dec 14, 2012)

Curious to what speakers you are running?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nicely done Bourski, the room looks great. The only thing I might recommend is lowering the screen about 6 inches if it will work with your seating. Doesn't look bad, just maybe a tad high.


----------



## lcjr71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice. I thought about doing a painted on star ceiling. Decided to go the fiber optic way.


----------



## grasshopper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bourski said:


> The room is 15' wide. My screen is 110" diagonal, 16:9.


What are the other dimensions? (Depth and height). 

Looks pretty cool.


----------

